# 94' Suzuki 9.9 2 stroke with a cold



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I think you're not getting fuel to the firing chambers.
Make sure the fuel pump is working properly.
Make sure the float bowl is filling.
May need a carb cleaning and rebuild.


----------



## Swamp (Jul 12, 2010)

Spray a little fuel/mix into the carb (don't flood it) to see if it will turn over a few times. If it does, it could any of the reasons Brett mentioned.


----------

